# FairMile, Cholsey - May 2008



## LiamHW (May 2, 2008)

Decided to have a go at Fairmile for my first asylum. I'd read that it was a toughie but wasn't quite expecting the level of security that's there!

From just behind the main road...






There's CCTV on the corner of some buildings and all around the perimeter herras fencing:





So I decided to have a look around the buildings to the north of the perimeter.
Old fuel pumps










Lovely greenery...





Why do people insist on unravelling fire hoses? :crazy





Piece of old piano?





Then I found this old arts room... it used to be virtually fully glazed on each elevation so would of been lovely to work in.















Nice cafe area - i like the way they painted windows on the wall.






some chav decided to leave these patient numbers records everywhere...





I'll finish of with the mandatory chair shot.


----------



## mr_bones (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou for sharing, looks very interesting. I have removed your mention of security


----------



## groundunder (May 3, 2008)

fairmile?i thought they'd started redevoloping it?or is this a different one?


----------



## LiamHW (May 3, 2008)

Sorry about that Mr Bones; though it was a nice finish to the way the explore went.

The site is due for development and initial planning has started but nothing has been touched yet.


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2008)

That is a really manky chair!  Pity about the security. Interesting report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 3, 2008)

nice shots! Looks like they just picked up n' left


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2008)

I love the inside of that piano. I'd like that on my wall as art!  Some very interesting pics there, Liam.


----------



## groundunder (May 4, 2008)

LiamHW said:


> Sorry about that Mr Bones; though it was a nice finish to the way the explore went.
> 
> The site is due for development and initial planning has started but nothing has been touched yet.



so,i take it this is the one in berkshire then?


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2008)

Xcellent report - enjoyed the read :thumb


----------



## LiamHW (May 4, 2008)

Yep - it's the one in Berkshire. 

It's part of the 94 hospital sites identified by English Partnership (?) for re-development. Some are still operational; I think all of the asylums formed under the 1868 (?) Asylums Act have now all closed. A lot have been fully redeveloped and as I understand from other reports, a few like this have been maintained 'pristine' by the high level of security. The part I visited was not within that area.

Sorry about the vagueness (?) - had a few bevys today!


----------



## groundunder (Sep 28, 2008)

is anyone planning a visit to fairmile?i for one would love to back,seeing as my visit(over 3 years ago) was spoilt by stupid little s**ts spraying the remains of the extinguishers everywhere!


----------



## Winchester (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that was the day that I went down as well... I was told that I couldn't go wandering around 'having picnics like I owned the place'.


----------

